# Dogs and pups stolen



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Blsack lab and black spaniel plus 7 2 day old pups stolen from garden? [strange place for babies] near Luton today between 2pm and 4-45 i think, will check time again, dont know how anyone could steal 2 full grown dogs and 7 pups in broad daylight without someone seeing or hearing anything


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

I hope they are all back home soon.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

And yet again vulnerable dogs and puppies left outside where anyone could just help themselves.

Who knows - it might be an animal rights group who thought they weren't being looked after properly and liberated them. I hope so.

EDIT: Just found this - if it's the same culprit, doesn't bode well for the puppies, though these baskets seem to be going for bull breeds. I suppose anything that brings in a couple of quid will do as far as scum like this are concerned.

WERE PUPS STOLEN TO FIGHT? - Luton Today


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I just hope these puppies are found, but why people keep dogs and pups outside when all this thieving is going on i dont know
There was another biuchon type dog stolen from a garden recently,and 2 11 week old pups srolen from gardens locally, 
I cant imagine why anyone would leave an 11 week old outside on its own, one was a tiny Yorkie that someone actually saw being picked up by a woman apparently


----------



## VickynHolly (Jun 23, 2013)

I hope all of them are found safe and well soon.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs (Oct 30, 2012)

There has been a couple of dog thefts down here. A Chihuahua was stolen and luckily found a day later. However, a Coker Spaniel was stolen from someone's back garden at night. They let the dog out to go toilet and within minutes it was stolen. The owner was only alerted to this when she heard him cry. As much sympathy I has have, you can't be too careful. When I let my dogs out into the garden to do their business, I go out with them. Come wind, rain or shine. Even in my garden they are under my supervision. I even had to have a go at my Mum who was letting them out in the morning in the cover of darkness and not supervising them! You never know who is lurking.

I do hope they find the dog and the thief too.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There has been a warning on facebook this morning by a vet ,saying there has been a spate of thefts recently from gardens in Rydale and Scarborough areas, 
Lots of warnings about thefts of dogs also from supermarkets tied up outside, but people * STILL * do it


----------

